# Surefire 9p turbohead



## lightfilter (Jun 1, 2007)

Been lurking for a while just curious I recently got a 9p what kind of distance do the turboheads add and is it worth the price since it costs more than the light itself.

On another note my 9p will be carried in a v16 leather holster on my duty belt will the 2.5 inch turbohead poke me in the side and be uncomfortable for those who carry it like this.


----------



## Size15's (Jun 1, 2007)

Welcome to CPF!

SureFire offers the KT2-BK TurboHead kit for the 9P.
I understand it currently comes with the MN15 Lamp Assembly (rather than the N2).

The difference the 2.5" diameter reflector makes over the standard 1" diameter reflector is significant.
The beam is far more narrow and concentrated - the intense light is able to illuminate targets further away far better compared to the standard bezel.

I don't think the V16 leather holster (open-topped) is suitable for the 9P+KT2 for the reason you mention - it will force the TurboHead to be too close to your body, especially if you wear body armour... That said, your V16 on your duty belt may afford sufficient clearance. Its difficult to say.

This is what the 9P+KT2 looks like (actually this is a 6P+A19 body extender to make a 9P but you get the idea)




This is it inside an "SureFire M6 pouch belt pouch": 











John Willis of the Real SOE is the man to go to for an M6 pouch.

This is a beamshot of an M3:





This is the MN11 High Output Lamp Assembly (225 lumens / 20 minutes).

This is a beamshot of an M3T:




This is the MN16 High Output Lamp Assembly (225 lumens / 20 minutes).

Although the 9P's P91 Lamp Assembly produces a less intense white beam compared to the M3's MN11 Lamp, the M3T's beam is the same as the KT2's beam and the two beamshots give a good sense of the difference between the standard and the TurboHead bezels.

You ask whether the KT2 is worth it. If you are finding that you would like to see more clearly things that are further away more often than you use the flashlight for looking at things indoors then I would suggest that a TurboHead (or a larger diameter flashlight in general) is a better option.

If you need to rely on your flashlights for your job then perhaps a different approach may suit your requirements better... For example, a TurboHead flashlight (such as the M3T), or a larger dutylight (such as the TigerLight 8" FBOP), and a smaller two-SF123A flashlight such as an E2e or G2 etc for times when the larger more powerful light is inappropriate.

I personally find the TurboHead flashlights more useful compared to the standard flashlights when I'm using flashlights outdoors.

I hope you find this useful?

Best regards,
Al


----------



## kelmo (Jun 1, 2007)

Welcome to CPF!

I have a Turbohead for my 9P. I don't know about the throw distance but it does throw. I also got a A19 extender and run the M4 lamp assemblies. That setup is a mini spotlight IMHO. Check out OpticsHQ, get a membership and use the CPF5 coupon. I got mine that way and paid under $90 for it if memory serves correctly. Kobi will do you right, he's a stand up guy.

I don't have a holster for my rig. 

It's worth the money IMHO. Get the HAIII not the matching black. I also got a HAIII tailcap for my rig. It doesn't look all that odd and the turbohead and the tailcap are what it rests on when you set it down. Might as well get the hardest finish that's available. It's gonna get beat to hell eventually.

kelmo


----------



## lightfilter (Jun 1, 2007)

thanks for the info

OpticsHQ is great iv already ordered a z59 clicky and the z32 bezel for the 9p think i ordered it and they shipped it same day didnt know about the discount but no biggie guess il just hafta order more stuff from them in the future.

Looks like im just gonna keep the 9p for backup on the belt and i just ebayed myself a m4 since its just a lil more money for an entire flashlight then just a turbohead attachment. lol sounds like im just rationializing spending more money


----------



## lightemup (Jun 2, 2007)

lol I like the way you think lightfilter  I did the same thing when I got my M6.

BTW (rolls out welcome mat) Welcome to CPF!


----------



## yellow (Jun 2, 2007)

I see it a bit differently, but can only speak of the comparison 9N and 9NT

the Turbo does not give much more reach. 
In open field one can see more or less the same but at end of illumination distance the smaller, brigher spot eases identifying whatever is lit up.

The real difference of the both reflectors comes in brush or the woods:
Say You have a path going through.
With the normal reflector You illuminate a shorter area with a broad beam, but when You place the beam along the path, the surroundings, bright from the broader beam and spill, let Your eyes react and You still dont see very far.
The turbo in this setting does not offer this much spill and cuts along the part, showing whats at the end of the beam


----------



## Bob K (Jun 2, 2007)

What are a couple of good sources for the A19 extender? I've been unable to find them.


----------



## winston (Jun 8, 2007)

Bob K said:


> What are a couple of good sources for the A19 extender? I've been unable to find them.



OpticsHQ Sorry to blatantly shill for them, but I've had only good experiences with OpticsHQ.
-Winston


----------



## Abrams.357 (Jun 10, 2007)

Whats the bezel diameter of the M4 and the 9p turbo head?
I've been thinkin of same purchase of m4/ 9p turbo


----------



## Size15's (Jun 10, 2007)

Abrams.357 said:


> Whats the bezel diameter of the M4 and the 9p turbo head?
> I've been thinkin of same purchase of m4/ 9p turbo



Note that the M4 uses the Millennium TurboHead, and the 9P uses the KT TurboHead. They are very different and not interchangeable.
However, both are 2.5" in diameter.


----------



## Abrams.357 (Jun 10, 2007)

Size15's said:


> Note that the M4 uses the Millennium TurboHead, and the 9P uses the KT TurboHead. They are very different and not interchangeable.
> However, both are 2.5" in diameter.



Whats the difference in the throw etc... Which is "better" that you suggest (9p w/ 1 cell extra and M4 bulb)


----------



## mdocod (Jun 10, 2007)

a 9P+1cell +KT1/2 +MN60/61 is going to have the same behavior as a M4 with MN60/61.... The key difference is the thread diameter that mates it to the flashlight body. The "M" series have larger threads on the business end. The KT1/2 have small "C series" threads to accomodate the smaller threads on the G/C/P/etc series.


----------



## Size15's (Jun 10, 2007)

Abrams.357 said:


> Whats the difference in the throw etc... Which is "better" that you suggest (9p w/ 1 cell extra and M4 bulb)


As mdocod says the beam profiles will be the same because the reflector geometry is the same.

However, the M4 will be better than the 9P+A19+KT combination because using an A19 introduces a contact surface and therefore resistance. Whilst it may not be obvious in use, when compared side-by-side with the N62 and fresh SF123A batteries I saw slightly shorter quality runtime and less brilliance over the runtime each of three times I ran the comparison.


----------

